# link with lots of aquarium videos



## MacD (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey everyone,
I don't post very often (although I am a regular lurker on this site). Just thought I'd post a link to this site I came across with lots of aquarium videos. It's video shot by this guy who runs an aquarium servicing company in LA. You get to see lots of cool tanks (many in rich people's mansions). Check out the "jelliquarium" (it's like the one they recently installed at the zoo).
Anyway, here's the link, hope you enjoy:
http://lafishguys.com/


----------



## the_limit (Jul 24, 2008)

That's pretty cool. the guy also explains quite a bit and gives nice tips. Some of those aquariums are crazy...


----------

